# distances for men and women



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You couldn't find anything on it because there is no difference. Woman have to shoot out to 80yds just like the guys do :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds reasonable and it might get more women shooting. With typically shorter DL and poundage, I see no issue with maybe dropping the arrows >65 yards for women. With my wifes 24" DL and 37 pounds, she'll be aiming in the trees beyond 65 even though she'll be FS


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I shoot with women that have the same specs as your wife and they do not seem to have a problem. If the arrows are light enough she should be good to go.
I might suggest when she sets up for field set her peep for 40yrds, that does help compensate for those 80yrds. I did that last year and it made a world of difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> sounds reasonable and it might get more women shooting. With typically shorter DL and poundage, I see no issue with maybe dropping the arrows >65 yards for women. With my wifes 24" DL and 37 pounds, she'll be aiming in the trees beyond 65 even though she'll be FS


You need to set her up correctly then. 

First of all there are a whopping 4 arrows shot over 65 yds in the entire round....

Second thing there are 1000s of woman that shoot similar specs and have for years and have no issues reaching out past 65 yds...I have shot a field round with Lucky at least once a year for the past 3 years and her 30 lb bow sure doesn't have issues reaching out there. 

If woman can reach 70 meters with a FITA recurve without issue....it shouldn't be an issue on a field course shooting a much faster bow :wink:

We can't keep changing things because people don't want to learn to do things correctly....


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

brown hornet said:


> you need to set her up correctly then.
> 
> First of all there are a whopping 4 arrows shot over 65 yds in the entire round....
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You need to set her up correctly then.
> 
> First of all there are a whopping 4 arrows shot over 65 yds in the entire round....
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## arfoos (Feb 6, 2005)

*thanks*

I wasn't asking for a rules change but asking a question about the distances. The person I am answering was not sure of the correct distance for a women shooting BHFS. Our cousre is correct and will stay with in NFAA rules. Thank for the answers.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I've shot with a young-at-heart 84-year old gentleman who shoots ACC's out of a 30 lb bow and has no trouble with 80 yards. If you're FS, it's just another setting, aim and fire:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> I've shot with a young-at-heart 84-year old gentleman who shoots ACC's out of a 30 lb bow and has no trouble with 80 yards. If you're FS, it's just another setting, aim and fire:teeth:


Yep...I know Vic Mathews is shooting around that weight from his Onieda with fingers and still gets 80 easy. :wink:

And for the record....he is still the only person I have ever met that shoots an Onieda for target


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there's another young'n in SEPA named al towler, he's another one of the finger flingers usin an oneida.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*That Being Said*

There is certainly nothing wrong with having her skip the >65 yd targets at first. You might take her out on the practice range and let her get used to the 65, 70, and 80 yd distances. She shouldn't have any problem getting a sight mark with the right arrows and her peep set to be comfortable at 40-45 yards. A lot has to do with peep height. Unless she has a very small peep height distance ( from the center of the arrow at full draw to the center of the peep) say, less than 3.75 inches, she should have no problems. Another trick to getting more distance is to anchor between the first and second knuckle on the jaw bone line. It also helps to have a small scope diameter like 1 1/8" or 29mm to let you set your slide lower and still have clearance underneath for the fletches. Hope this helps.

Jbird


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Just to add one more thing to JBird's suggestions: You can also pull the sight in a notch or two to get greater distance. I've known folks who pull it in to get out to 80 yards (or 90/70 meters) and then push it back out for the rest. (Just gotta remember to move it back if you did that:mg Or, just get all your settings at the closer extension and keep it there for outdoors.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...I know Vic Mathews is shooting around that weight from his Onieda with fingers and still gets 80 easy. :wink:
> 
> And for the record....he is still the only person I have ever met that shoots an Onieda for target


Hornet I have shot with 2 people that were shooting a Bologna slicer :mg: I mean Onieda, but they have both come to their senses. The one had a power cable break on him at full draw and the last I saw of that bow he was dragging it by the stabilizer back to the truck, his son was with him and asked what he was doing and he said just tuning my bow son!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Another suggestion if you're just talking leagues.......let the wife shoot the youth stakes until she gets more comfortable, let her decide when she wants to start flinging them at the longer stakes. Betting won't be too long down the road before she's shooting the regulation distances for all targets. One of the club's in my area does this and seemed to have more success getting the gals and young adults for that matter involved in their field leagues and most did move back to the adult distances for all targets by the end of the summer league. Just remember to gently remind them that if they choose to go onto a tournament they would then be required to shoot all adult distances....just so there is not surprises.

>>------>


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jbird said:


> There is certainly nothing wrong with having her skip the >65 yd targets at first. You might take her out on the practice range and let her get used to the 65, 70, and 80 yd distances. She shouldn't have any problem getting a sight mark with the right arrows and her peep set to be comfortable at 40-45 yards. A lot has to do with peep height. Unless she has a very small peep height distance ( from the center of the arrow at full draw to the center of the peep) say, less than 3.75 inches, she should have no problems. Another trick to getting more distance is to anchor between the first and second knuckle on the jaw bone line. It also helps to have a small scope diameter like 1 1/8" or 29mm to let you set your slide lower and still have clearance underneath for the fletches. Hope this helps.
> 
> Jbird


Thanks , I'll make sure to consider all this when we set up her new Katera XL, should be in next week-maybe. I already moved the sight in as far as we could. The string angle on the Mustang and peep height are definitely part of the problem. To get 65 yards, the arrow would poke through the scope.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You need to set her up correctly then.
> 
> First of all there are a whopping 4 arrows shot over 65 yds in the entire round....
> 
> ...


Although I do set up most stuff at home, Moose set up her bow when we bought the Sureloc sight. I might be a novice bow mechanic, but he aint. 

I guess I don't share your passion for the rules. 

Jeeze....I guess we ought to go back to bare bow and shoot at tree stumps too. :jksign:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> Although I do set up most stuff at home, Moose set up her bow when we bought the Sureloc sight. I might be a novice bow mechanic, but he aint.
> 
> I guess I don't share your passion for the rules.
> 
> Jeeze....I guess we ought to go back to bare bow and shoot at tree stumps too. :jksign:


Any chance she's shooting different arrows now that when Moose set up the bow? The reason I ask is that if she's having trouble reaching 65 yds then maybe she's using a much smaller diameter arrow than the bow was set up for and now the arrow is pointed down. Or maybe the rest has slipped down a little

Nock an arrow and see if it is splitting the berger holes. Also, if you have a bow square, put it on the string and see if the arrow is perpendicular to the string. 

Last year when I injured my shoulder, I only shot 40 lbs for several months. Of course my dl is considerably longer, but I had no trouble reaching 80+ yards. In fact, if my memory serves me correctly, I shot that dw at OBT's from 90 meters.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks prag, all good ideas. And we'll make sure the new bow is set up for max trajectory and peep height for 40 yards. I guess we can do that by using AA to tell us where the 40 yard setting would hit at 20, shoot in for that impact point at 20? Or do you have to do everything at 40 for the true sight alignment? I'm just want to try and do it all at LAS when we initially set her up. We could go out back and use the bags too. 

Same arrows and 23.5" DL.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> Thanks prag, all good ideas. And we'll make sure the new bow is set up for max trajectory and peep height for 40 yards. I guess we can do that by using AA to tell us where the 40 yard setting would hit at 20, shoot in for that impact point at 20? Or do you have to do everything at 40 for the true sight alignment? I'm just want to try and do it all at LAS when we initially set her up. We could go out back and use the bags too.
> 
> Same arrows and 23.5" DL.


Dave,
While there a lot of great tools available (laser alignment tools, levels, etc.) and no doubt the folks at LAS know how to use them, I don't think they will ever take the place of getting somewhere where you can shoot at longer distances. She may be able to hit the X dead on at 20 yards, but find that at the longer yardages the arrows go left/right. As far as I'm concerned, the only way to truly set a bow's center shot is to set the sight at a very close distance (4-5 yds) and set the rest at the longest possible yardage one can shoot with consistency.

Also as far as the AA and OT2 software goes (I have them both), I also am sure that no matter how accurate you are in putting in all your data, you will get the best results by giving the software "2" distances and their corresponding marks. I used to use 20 & 50, but find that there's the possibility of too much variance at 20 yds. Now I use 30 & 60. Why 60? Well, for me, I feel that is the longest yardage where I am confident in being "consistent". :shade:

In the 21st century, it's becoming all to easy to depend on some new gadget to do our work for us, but in reality, sometimes we need to go back to the old tried and proven "manual methods" to get the optimum results. :shade:

Off topic, but kinda makes my point. Yesterday I went to an old welding shop down the road from the office. I needed 18 pcs of steel cut in various sizes and lengths. The man that runs the shop is quite old and very feeble. I watched in amazement as he manually calculated the weight of all the pieces, applied the $0.90 cost per pound, and added the NC 6.75% sales tax to come up with a grand total of $21.89. I asked him if he wasn't going to add some for all the labor of making the cuts and he said: "Nope, it's not like I got anything else to do today".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Although I do set up most stuff at home, Moose set up her bow when we bought the Sureloc sight. I might be a novice bow mechanic, but he aint.
> 
> I guess I don't share your passion for the rules.
> 
> Jeeze....I guess we ought to go back to bare bow and shoot at tree stumps too. :jksign:


Moose may have set the bow up originally....BUT you didn't take him home with you and to the range when you actually set it up :wink:

You have to do the tweaking on the range and at home :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

BUT you didn't take him home with you and to the range when you actually set it up :wink:

*How do you know who stops by my house?*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> Thanks prag, all good ideas. And we'll make sure the new bow is set up for max trajectory and peep height for 40 yards. I guess we can do that by using AA to tell us where the 40 yard setting would hit at 20, shoot in for that impact point at 20? Or do you have to do everything at 40 for the true sight alignment? I'm just want to try and do it all at LAS when we initially set her up. We could go out back and use the bags too.
> 
> Same arrows and 23.5" DL.


One thing you need to do at 40.. set the peep height.. that is the most important and will help to determine where here sight center is.. how big of a scope does she have and what kind of sight? :noidea:

I found with my peep height on the low side from setting up at 20yds, that I couldn't shoot a 3D scope... too large to prevent arrow contact at 65.. just ask the guys shooting with me that day I tried the new scope out on a field shoot.. :behindsof


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> *How do you know who stops by my house?*


Well tell him I said hey if he does stop by.....

But that isn't what I was talking about though :wink: setting up a sight and "setting" up the rig for field are two different things....it's not something that can be done in one shot by someone else doing a basic setup. 

You have to tweak things....like I have said before..."You aint gonna break it....don't be affraid to try things, you can always move it back":wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sureloc with the smaller Viper scope in 4x. I just bought the smaller one for her new bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Sureloc with the smaller Viper scope in 4x. I just bought the smaller one for her new bow.


What arrows is she shooting and what's her peep height? Yes I know it's not set at 40 yet....I am asking for another reason :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What arrows is she shooting and what's her peep height? Yes I know it's not set at 40 yet....I am asking for another reason :wink:


hmmm common sense tells me not to , but I will.....

redline 900's not quite 4" above the center of the D loop. Yep, I know it's low.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> hmmm common sense tells me not to , but I will.....
> 
> redline 900's not quite 4" above the center of the D loop. Yep, I know it's low.


Being low will limit the max distance, even with a small scope in some cases..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> hmmm common sense tells me not to , but I will.....
> 
> redline 900's not quite 4" above the center of the D loop. Yep, I know it's low.


Dave,
Not sure if it's already been asked/answered, but double check where she is anchoring. A high anchor will definitely cause you not to be able to shoot the longer yardages. If she's not anchoring already on her jaw bone, "get her down there".


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You know what really slays me? The FACT that today's bows, while WAY FASTER than what we had in the 1970's .....suck when it comes to being able to get 80 yards with them....all that SPEED....and yet a terrible commotion with getting 80 yards on the site bar with them, without having to have light carbon arrows and tweak this and tweak that to just barely make it...AND shoot way more poundage that really is necessary.

Case in point: I have a 35# peak weight 4 wheeled compound bow I built back in the 1970's. It shoots a very heavy 1816 ALUMINUM arrow, complete with 9% point at a whopping....190 fps.....and guess what folks.....I get....125 yards EASILY on the site bar with room to spare for my Magna-site scope that is over 1 1/2" OD!

HEAVY arrows, light poundage....and 190 fps...and 125 yards!

Oh....I forgot the key....the bow length....ATA......56". The bow peaks at 35# and holds....28#, with DACRON string and STEEL cables. 27 5/8" AMO Drawlength.



My wife had a Carroll's 4 wheeler she shot at 30# peak weight, 26" Drawlength. She shot 1716's out of it...and EASILY got 100 yards out of the bow. She shot full distance FITA at 90 meters with that bow just for grins...back in the 1970's.

So much for the SHORT FAST Hi-tech bows being so efficient! Another case of where MORE isn't always BETTER....More SPEED isn't getting the job done for distance shooting without jumping through other hoops to get there.

It is NOT as easy today to get distance out of a compound bow as it used to be, for sure.

I can still get my 90 meters....but certainly not as easily as before.

We let them drive SHORT ATA bows down our throats....I have no room to hear that "we can't make a longer compound bow than 40" or more AND still give a person with short drawlength the same bow...HOGWASH! It was comon-place before...they just don't WANT TO.

field14


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*We let them drive SHORT ATA bows down our throats....I have no room to hear that "we can't make a longer compound bow than 40" or more AND still give a person with short drawlength the same bow...HOGWASH! It was comon-place before...they just don't WANT TO.*

I agree 100%. Longer A2A would raise her face , and a longer riser would enable a higher mount for the sight. I have a 1980's Golden Eagle that has an A2A of 48" I believe and the pins had at least 5.5" of travel nowhere near the arrow path. But like you were saying, it maybe had 55-6-% let off with steel cables. I think her new bow with a longer A2A will be ok at least out to 65....we'll see


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> *We let them drive SHORT ATA bows down our throats....I have no room to hear that "we can't make a longer compound bow than 40" or more AND still give a person with short drawlength the same bow...HOGWASH! It was comon-place before...they just don't WANT TO.*
> 
> I agree 100%. Longer A2A would raise her face , and a longer riser would enable a higher mount for the sight. I have a 1980's Golden Eagle that has an A2A of 48" I believe and the pins had at least 5.5" of travel nowhere near the arrow path. But like you were saying, it maybe had 55-6-% let off with steel cables. I think her new bow with a longer A2A will be ok at least out to 65....we'll see


Right....that is what I was thinking before f14 posted about ata. The short bows are an issue as are the sight locations....Mathews is notorious for having low holes :doh:

She should have no issues with the XL....but if she does see if you can change her anchor slightly to be able to raise her peep height.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

field14 said:


> You know what really slays me? The FACT that today's bows, while WAY FASTER than what we had in the 1970's .....suck when it comes to being able to get 80 yards with them....all that SPEED....and yet a terrible commotion with getting 80 yards on the site bar with them, without having to have light carbon arrows and tweak this and tweak that to just barely make it...AND shoot way more poundage that really is necessary.
> 
> Case in point: I have a 35# peak weight 4 wheeled compound bow I built back in the 1970's. It shoots a very heavy 1816 ALUMINUM arrow, complete with 9% point at a whopping....190 fps.....and guess what folks.....I get....125 yards EASILY on the site bar with room to spare for my Magna-site scope that is over 1 1/2" OD!
> 
> ...


Give it to 'em Field

At 14rs old--my daughter used to shoot with the women ---80+ yds all the time ---same Carroll compound 45" ATA
35 yrs ago ----

Sounds like the blind leading the blind to nowhere ---now-a-days


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You need to set her up correctly then.
> 
> First of all there are a whopping 4 arrows shot over 65 yds in the entire round....
> 
> ...


*That would be a whooping 34 lbs. BuzzzBoyyyy..........and it has been a pleasure shooting with you too!!*




Ode1891 said:


> Thanks , I'll make sure to consider all this when we set up her new Katera XL, should be in next week-maybe. I already moved the sight in as far as we could. The string angle on the Mustang and peep height are definitely part of the problem. To get 65 yards, the arrow would poke through the scope.


*If you can find the big FITA target for her to shoot at first, maybe she won't be so intimidated by the distance. Once she gets some confidence in hitting out to 80, she will be fine shooting at the smaller target.

Tell her I buried many an arrow in the dirt at 70 yards.....of course the target was at 80!!!...but I was only pulling 28 lbs. when I tried my first field round....*

.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

arfoos: sorry for taking your thread so far off topic! I jusr read your follow up post. 

Hey Lucky, Thanks. What DL are you shooting? My wife is 23.5" , but I'm sure she will draw 24 or 24.5 on a taller bow. On the Mathews Mustang it's just impossible to get a higher peep height. Don't get me wrong about the Mustang though, it's a sweet shooting small bow and for indoor, 3D, or hunting I think it's a good buy for the price. The A2A is a minus and you can't replace the Mathews 'tennis ball' grip--nobody (shrewd and others) makes a target grip for the Mustang.

She's not intimidated about shooting field, she said she dosen't care about her scores--she just wants to be able to hit the target frame at first. 

She did really well for her first year getting 1st place in her class in indoor club shooting and first place in winter league. My club splits indoor scores into classes so you compete against people with similar skills. Now that she's shot for a year and wants to continue and expand in archery, we're moving on to more of a target set up. First it was a Diamond Cutter, then the Mustang, and now it'll be a Hoyt Katera XL.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Ode1891 said:


> arfoos: sorry for taking your thread so far off topic! I jusr read your follow up post.
> 
> Hey Lucky, Thanks. What DL are you shooting? My wife is 23.5" , but I'm sure she will draw 24 or 24.5 on a taller bow. On the Mathews Mustang it's just impossible to get a higher peep height. Don't get me wrong about the Mustang though, it's a sweet shooting small bow and for indoor, 3D, or hunting I think it's a good buy for the price. The A2A is a minus and you can't replace the Mathews 'tennis ball' grip--nobody (shrewd and others) makes a target grip for the Mustang.
> 
> ...


*My draw is set at 24 inches and I use a high wrist hold if that makes any difference....I also use a D-Loop and my release is a Carter Insatiable 2 which is a pretty large release....
Moose also helps me with my bow and arrows so he should be able to get her set up right...
Tell her I am wishing her...Good Luck!!! and I am sure she will love her venture out into Field shooting....*


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Isn't all this keyboard diarrhea just another way of saying that the site bar mounted much higher on the bow when they were much longer in axle to axle and nothing to do with all the rest of that crap that you spewed out. Geesh....I think that you must stand in front of the mirror in the morning and be amazed at how smart you think you are. 



field14 said:


> You know what really slays me? The FACT that today's bows, while WAY FASTER than what we had in the 1970's .....suck when it comes to being able to get 80 yards with them....all that SPEED....and yet a terrible commotion with getting 80 yards on the site bar with them, without having to have light carbon arrows and tweak this and tweak that to just barely make it...AND shoot way more poundage that really is necessary.
> 
> Case in point: I have a 35# peak weight 4 wheeled compound bow I built back in the 1970's. It shoots a very heavy 1816 ALUMINUM arrow, complete with 9% point at a whopping....190 fps.....and guess what folks.....I get....125 yards EASILY on the site bar with room to spare for my Magna-site scope that is over 1 1/2" OD!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

nevermind.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

My X wife would hit the 80 yards with a 25 lb recurve and at her draw 19 lbs Wing recurve bow. She was shooting 1416 x7 aluminums with fingers and a clicker. She used a double hole peep for any thing over 65. In the NFAA the double hole is not legal any more because bare bow string walkers started using them.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

barebow shooters cant use a peep of any type anyway. It would be legal in the FS division I believe.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *My draw is set at 24 inches and I use a high wrist hold if that makes any difference....I also use a D-Loop and my release is a Carter Insatiable 2 which is a pretty large release....
> Moose also helps me with my bow and arrows so he should be able to get her set up right...
> Tell her I am wishing her...Good Luck!!! and I am sure she will love her venture out into Field shooting....*


Dang, I could have sworn you arms were longer than that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, I could have sworn you arms were longer than that.


It is....I have been trying to get her to fix her draw length since I met her 3 years ago:mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, I could have sworn you arms were longer than that.


*Ohhh... they are and my draw is really 28, but some of us have a longer reach around to get to their bow....*
.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ohhh... they are and my draw is really 28, but some of us have a longer reach around to get to their bow....*
> .




```

```

:attention


....:twitch:


.....:faint2:


----------

